# How to resolve "You've hit your maximum disk quota and do not have enough space" ?



## redscience (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't know How can I resolve this problem, please help me:
My server details are:

OS: FreeBSD 11.2
Panel: DirectAdmin

Error message: 

```
Unable to create that domain
Details
You've hit your maximum disk quota and do not have enough space to create another domain
```


```
df -h
```
OUTPUT:

```
Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0p2     93G     27G     59G    32%    /
devfs         1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
procfs        4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
fdescfs       1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
fdescfs       1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
```


```
du -hs /home /etc /lib /media /proc /root /run /sbin /sys /tmp /usr /var | sort -nr | head
```
OUTPUT:

```
20G    /usr
 11M    /lib
6.8M    /sbin
4.9G    /var
4.5M    /etc
4.0K    /media
3.7M    /tmp
1.8G    /root
  0B    /sys
  0B    /proc
```

I rebooted One time, and I power off and power on the server one time
if you need any other explaining, don't be hesitate to tell me about that, I can send any command OUTPUT in another post


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2019)

Post the output of `quota -v`.


----------



## redscience (Jan 16, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Post the output of `quota -v`.




```
Disk quotas for user root (uid 0):

Filesystem        usage    quota   limit   grace  files   quota  limit   grace

/               24942932        0       0         693738       0      0
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2019)

The error looked to be application specific but your output shows you indeed have quota turned on. Have a look here: 17.11. Disk Quotas


----------



## redscience (Jan 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The error looked to be application specific but your output shows you indeed have quota turned on. Have a look here: 17.11. Disk Quotas


yes, I turned it on, but How can I know this issue that root user quote ended or not, or How can I find a way to know What can I do exactly? I don't know, What should I do! either I need to change partition space or change disk quotas! because I don't know dev and prog behavior and role! I am a little confused!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2019)

Turn quota off if you enabled it yourself.


----------

